# Little help please?



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello not sure if this is the right place for this but here goes
I will be breeding my buns soon and would like so info before I start
The mothers will be two Rex sisters I got they are 6 months now and I won't be breeding till the end of August.
First I would like to know if they are mini or standard Rex.
Second I would like to know what you would call their colouring

Mocka is 5.4 Lbs










Tiger is 5.3 Lbs









And this is going to be daddy

Charcoal aka Coal


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 13, 2011)

By the weight, I'm thinking they're full rex but I'll wait for someone who knows more to chime in. 

What is the buck? His fur didn't look rex to me....is he another breed?

I don't think this is a good match color-wise because I'm thinking your rabbits are harlequin or tri-color (broken harlequin) and they'll mess up the coloring of your dad's coloring (which is the dominant coloring of the pairs).


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am not sure what coal is I was told he was a dwarf when I bought him and he is now 5.7 lbs so he is bit a mini and they never said a breed. I was going to breed them with yuki my white lionhead but I had to put him down  I don't have any other rabbits to chose from I will be selling the babies at a pet store and the money I make from the babies will pay for the parents to be fixed I would like to keep the moms colours but I don't have a choose in daddys unless someone that lives around here would stud but I would need a vet check first I have done a vet check on my three and they said breeding would be fine since they are all healthy


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jun 13, 2011)

The does look like mini-rex without the dwarfing gene and the buck looks like maybe a mini-rex netherland cross. You are going to get some funky colors crossing harlequin/tri and silver marten.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 13, 2011)

*Koumyou_69 wrote: *


> Is that a bad thing?


I don't know that it is a "bad" thing - but I'm not sure how many people will be interested in them.

I understand that you're planning on selling them to the pet store - have you talked to the pet store to see if they'll buy them and how much they'll pay?

I know people who sell their pedigreed "culls" (meaning the purebreds that they don't want to keep for their breeding program) and they only get $10 or so for them at most. I've heard of offers as low as $5.

Is it really worth risking your does' health to make that small amount of money?

One thing I learned years ago is to not breed a rabbit that is a "pet" in my heart. If something goes wrong - you regret it. In my case, my doe did ok with labor and delivery and the first few weeks of the babies' lives...but then her immune system started having problems and she died about a year later after several illnesses. To this day, I believe it was due to her pregnancy.


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend breeding them as the babies will not be purebred and the parents are not pedigreed so you do not know their genetic history. It's up to you though  Do you know the pet store will buy them? Most pet stores only buy from their suppliers.

If you have never bred before prepare yourself as the first litter can be rough. I have had all 6 babies die within the first few days, mothers can reject them. It is not easy but if you know what you are doing and research it can be rewarding.

Best of luck.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 13, 2011)

When I did talk to the pet store they were saying they would sell them for either 40 or 60 and I was looking qt about 25 to 30 a baby I will be checking up on that before I breed but as I am on a fixed income that money would help greatly on getting the parents fixed I understand the risks and I am lucky to have a great vet who is helping me through this I don't want to be scared about breeding it is a natural thing and I am sure if I had not bought the girls a breeder would have >< I hope I don't seem rude or upset


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 13, 2011)

I completely agrees Tinysmom: When I was younger we used to breed our pet bunnies but now as a young adult I would only breed Purebred pedigreed bunnies and only to forever families. Anything else is too risky and comes with too much heartache.


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't want you to be scared but vets cost a lot of money too and in the end you will probably not make much money. 
You will need to buy nest boxes, extra food for the babies plus be at home to ensure the babies are okay.
I just want you to be prepared because many mothers have complications and many babies die. 
Do a lot of research first. As a breeder, I don't breed to make money, I rarely break even. I do it because it is a passion.
Good luck and I hope everything goes well


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have the vet covered my grandmother is helping there and I buy the food in bulk from a friend same wit the hay so food is not an issue I want to try breeding I would love to breed for show in the future but right now I just want one litter each and put the money from the babies into paying part of the bills to get moms and dads fixed I knew when I posted some people would be against mix breeding but honestly that's not a concern of mine I just want a healthy litter that will be well mannered and litter trained before they go to the store all the parents have a good temperament and litter trained so it should go well I would just like some helpful tips from people that breed for a living\passion so hopefully I am prepared invade anything goes wrong and that is also why I am waiting till August the girls will be about 9 1/2 months and I will be home full time to take care of moms and babies


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 13, 2011)

That is good. I would be able to help you out if you ever need it, I have raised bunnies my whole life pretty much. Let me know when you are going to breed them and I can give you advice if you do go through with it.
Did you ever consider selling them yourself? You could probably get more money plus you would know where they are going and could keep in touch with them.
I have heard of people buying bunnies for snake food. Or they could neglect it. It is more work but you would feel better your little babies are going to good homes!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok thankyou I would love the help and advice my dad bred rabbits years ago so he is helping a bit bit all the help I can get is appreciated I love my bunnies to much to do things that will hurt them but I think having one litter will be nice for them and me so I have the experience if I want to do this in the future again


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 13, 2011)

*Koumyou_69 wrote: *


> *I am sure if I had not bought the girls a breeder would have*


As a breeder who knows many breeders of many different breeds - I can tell you almost definitely that I know of NO breeder that would buy rabbits from a pet store to breed. 

I'm not criticizing you - your does are pretty - but breeders buy from other breeders usually so they can see what the parents are like and they have pedigrees, etc. and they know what colors, etc to breed together and so they're usually looking for certain things.

Am I saying that what you're doing is wrong? 

That isn't what I'm trying to say - I'm simply trying to point out that breeders would do things very differently.

As far as helping you - that is what we're here for. When you get ready to breed - make sure to take the doe to the buck's cage and not vice versa. On day 28 of the pregnancy (which is normally 31 days) you will need to put in a nestbox (they run about $20 or so unless you make them yourself out of wood).

Finally - I am serious about checking with the pet stores - the people I knew who would sell rabbits to a pet store and only sold them for $10 would see the rabbits sometimes get sold for $50 and up. Don't expect the store to give you half the price that they sell for.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 14, 2011)

well i will be making the nest boxes my dad and grandpa are both good at wood working and i took shop in school so i would like to make one for each girl that will fix the cage with no gaps that the babies could get in and hurt them selves in i will most likely fallow a pattern i can find but does it have to be made of wood? or could i use plumber?(plastic lumber) if i can use the plumber it would be easier to clean and no splinters and not as easlily stained any ideas on that?


----------



## lelanatty (Jun 14, 2011)

Your girls are Tricolor mini rex and your buck looks like some kind of dwarf cross. 

Do you have any specific questions or concerns that you want to know about before you start breeding?
It will make it much easier for us to help you if we know what you are looking for rather than just asking for the general how to breed.


----------



## LittleBigzBunnies (Jun 14, 2011)

One thing to do, try to find people who might be interested in having one of your bunnies BEFORE you breed them! You can teach them/give them info on litterbox training, care, etc. And that way, your little bunnies won't have to stay in a petstore... alot of people do buy little bunnies from pet stores for snake food, especially little mixed bunnies(they usually sell for cheaper)

I have a couple litters coming up and have people who were interested before I even bred them. This way, I have a pretty good chance of knowing that most or all of my little bunnies have a good home BEFORE I even breed for them... and if it turns out that I have some that don't go to new homes, I am prepared to keep them for as long as it takes to find them a new home. 

Pet stores rarely produce good homes.... the people who buy from there are typically impulse buyers and end up selling their rabbits shortly after...


----------



## CCWelch (Jun 14, 2011)

Koumyou_69, Make sure you talk to the pet store about how much they will give you and get it in writing.
I see no reason you cannot breed these bunnies, they will be mixed pets, like dogs sometimes the crossbreds are better than the purebreds. Do not expect the all babies to have the rex fur as it is highly unlikely.
You could use Plumber but remember it contains chemicals that are not good for your rabbit, I use plywood(the glue is non toxic) just make sure it is not treated plywood for use outdoors, that has a chemical on it that is poisonous.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok I will look kore jnyo the plumber to see if it is safe and u will look into the plywood as well and many a 1/4 inch boras as well just to see what will be better.
What signs do I look for that the does are ready to be breed is there a certain age I should wait for or is 9 to 10 months ok?
Should I separate the girls after breeding of wait till closer to the birth?
After the babies are weened should I put all the babies together and put the moms back in one cage? (they share a cage now since they are sisters they don't like being separated)
When the babies are born do I have to clean the umbilical cords with hydrogen proxcide? (this is what we did to baby lambs born on the farm I worked at it was a purple colour so we knew who we had cleaned already)
Should I let the buck see the babies at all?


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 15, 2011)

*Koumyou_69 wrote: *


> Ok I will look kore jnyo the plumber to see if it is safe and u will look into the plywood as well and many a 1/4 inch boras as well just to see what will be better.
> What signs do I look for that the does are ready to be breed is there a certain age I should wait for or is 9 to 10 months ok?
> 
> *When you look at the does' genitals they should be a bright red - almost a purple color. That will mean they're ready to breed (or at least more likely to want to breed).*
> ...


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 15, 2011)

If the cages are side by sidebwould that help in the rebondomg process after the babies are weened?


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with the other poster that you definitely want to get a firm offer from the pet store before you count on making a set price per bunny. The standard buying rate for pet stores is $10-$12.50 per rabbit, and they they turn it around to sell for $25.99-$60.00 depending on the store. I sold to two different pet stores in the past, one who charged customers $25.99 for a bunny and another that charged $44.99 and the first store paid $10 and the second $12. I have never once heard from another breeder that a store ever paid more than $12.50 for a rabbit, so I would be shocked (happily so, for you) if you got more than that, especially for mix bunnies.

The tri colors have a special place in my heart, though, so I hope you get lots of those! They are usually really popular.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you and i will be checking on the prices from the stores i have two or three that are interested i still have to call one back to talk to the manager

i hope for the tri as well but as long as they are all healthy thats all that matters to me


----------



## la~la~land (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey, I figured this might help 
http://www.thenaturetrail.com/BuildingNestBoxes.htm


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there Any Rex breeders on here from around Ajax where I like or at least close to Toronto? I would like to see babies being born And get some tips in real life it's good to have the tips from here but I am vary hands on when it comes to learning


----------



## lelanatty (Jun 15, 2011)

*Koumyou_69 wrote: *


> Is there Any Rex breeders on here from around Ajax where I like or at least close to Toronto? I would like to see babies being born And get some tips in real life it's good to have the tips from here but I am vary hands on when it comes to learning


Rabbits are usually very secretive when they have their babes, so the chance of actually seeing the babies beng born, even with your own rabbits, is very slim. 

It is a very good idea to talk to other breeders though, I hope you can find some.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 15, 2011)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> *Koumyou_69 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is there Any Rex breeders on here from around Ajax where I like or at least close to Toronto? I would like to see babies being born And get some tips in real life it's good to have the tips from here but I am vary hands on when it comes to learning
> ...


I have seen rabbits being born many many times (my desk is right near my rabbits). 

However, I would never ever invite another breeder into my home when my rabbits are due to give birth - it would be far too stressful for them. 

My favorite birth that I watched (well two) were from lionheads. 

Miss Bea was pregnant - VERY pregnant and she gave me this horrid look on her due date at about 3 pm and started gathering up hay in her mouth and running around her cage (she would never use a nestbox to give birth but she would let me move them into a nestbox later on). She made her nest with occasional glares at me - as if I was supposed to remind her that it was her due date.

Then she started pulling fur and having her babies. 

I looked at the clock when she was done - it was 48 minutes from when she started gathering hay to having the kits.


My second favorite story is of Butterscotch. She made one of the nicest nests I'd ever seen - another doe that hated nestboxes for giving birth and she'd toss it all around the cage. So she made this gorgeous nest in the corner....and then when she gave birth - she stuck her HEAD in the nest and gave birth to kits on the floor.

I was watching the whole time - and laughed so hard at her. She looked at me as I put them in their nest and it was almost like she was saying, "I KNEW you would do that - I needed to give you SOMETHING to do...".

It wasn't her first litter either. She was one of the best mamas I ever had.

Anyway - each doe is different and I think you'll find most breeders will not invite you to watch their does give birth due to stress on the rabbits from having a stranger around.


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 15, 2011)

You will probably not even know the babies are born until you see movement in the nestbox. They are not like over pets that need help from humans. Rabbits do all the work, just watch quietly


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 16, 2011)

ok and are you guys/girls sure about the cleaning? i have seen other animals dye of sepsus because they were not cleaned and got infected i just want to cover all bases


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 16, 2011)

*Koumyou_69 wrote: *


> ok and are you guys/girls sure about the cleaning? i have seen other animals dye of sepsus because they were not cleaned and got infected i just want to cover all bases


In the years I've been breeding - I've had over 100 litters I think (have to go back and count but that's pretty darn close) and I've never ever cleaned a rabbits' umbilical cord nor have I ever heard of it being done by other breeders.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 16, 2011)

Should I breed them the same day or wait between breedings? And what is the likelihood of rejection?


----------



## lelanatty (Jun 20, 2011)

*Koumyou_69 wrote: *


> Should I breed them the same day or wait between breedings? And what is the likelihood of rejection?


I'm not sure I understand the question completely, but I will try my best to answer it.

If both of the rabbits are ready, they should start mating quickly when you put them together. If one of them isn't willing to breed, try again another day. If they are willing, some breeders will breed them twice in one day, about 6-12 hours apart, to help make sure the does get pregnant. 


If you meant "Should I breed them the same day they have babies?" then the answer is definitely NO. The doe should be bred again after the kits are weaned. You won't have to worry about this though since you are only having one litter.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 20, 2011)

i ment if i should breed both girls on the same day not after giving birth and thanks for responding


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 20, 2011)

I always try to breed two or more girls on the same day - that way they give birth around the same time (hopefully) and I have someone available as a foster mom if necessary.


----------



## lelanatty (Jun 20, 2011)

TinysMom wrote:


> I always try to breed two or more girls on the same day - that way they give birth around the same time (hopefully) and I have someone available as a foster mom if necessary.


:yeahthat: and sorry I misunderstood your question.


----------



## CCWelch (Jun 20, 2011)

I personally have specific rabbits that I breed at the same time as my first timers because I know that they will then be available as a foster should I need to foster any. In your case I would say yes, breed both on the same day, that way if one is not a good mom you can move some of her babies to the other mom.

To transfer babies they used to say to put a little Vick's Vapor Rub on the mom's nose...please do not do that it is painful to the rabbit. I put a little vanilla extract on the mom's nose and by the time that scent wears off the bunnies you moved over smell like the rest of hers.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 21, 2011)

ok thank you vary much for suggestions i recently went to the dominican and brought back alot of vanilla extract it is stronger then it is here would that work or no?


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

i might want to breed rexes with others of the same year. most people prefure pure breads but it is ur choice ( the buck is super cute)


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 27, 2011)

i bought a rabbit breeding and care book that also had types of rabbits in it and coal looks vary much like either a silver fox breed or a medium chocolate sabel any thoughts?


----------



## CCWelch (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, that vanilla will work, although I would dilute a little with some water for that purpose(maybe 1 drop of vanilla to 1 drop water,) should be plenty to put on her nose.


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 28, 2011)

It is VERY unlikely you have a purebred of either of those breed Koumyou unless you got him from a breeder. He is a mix with perhaps similar colouring to the ones you mentioned but that doesn't mean he is purebred. 
I would suggest getting a mini rex to breed them to as breeding mixes is not a good idea, there will be less interest in them. Also because none of the rabbits are from reputable breeders with pedigrees it is hard to tell what you will turn out with. 
It is of course your choice to breed your rabbits but my suggestion would be to do it purebred.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 29, 2011)

maybe their 2ed litter will be with a rex buck if i deside to breed them again maybe i could find one at bunfest in TO


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 16, 2011)

I will be breeding soon updated pics of girls and dad

Mocka






Tiger





Coal


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 17, 2011)

I really like the first one!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 17, 2011)

Really? I can't wait to breed them ^.^ they are 10 months will be doing the breeding in the next few days ^.^ still a little nervous because tiger is vary she wants things her way personality wise so I don't know if she will let coal mount her


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 11, 2011)

I did the first breeding today at about 10 pm mocka fought it off a bit but in the end gave in and raised her tail coal humped her then fell off to the side is that a good thing? And with tiger that didn't happen so I will try again tomorrow then wait and see what happens is there anything I should really look for while mating?


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 11, 2011)

Useally you let them bred at least 4 times, Some people wait for 24 hours and bred again, And some leave in with them over night. But when he falls out thats a good sign, Now just wait for 31 days, And put an nesting box in on day 28..


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 11, 2011)

ok i am breeding again in about an hour putting tiger with him first since he seemed tired after mocka and only wanted to snuggle tiger


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 12, 2011)

Not unusual, I usually time my breedings using the same buck at least an hour apart so he can recuperate.If Tiger won't let him breed her, here is a neat trick I learned....swap cages...put him in her cage and her in his cage overnight. Then take him back to his cage with her in it and they should breed. 
This gives her the chance to realize she is in his territory and she has to be submissive to him.

Hopefully both does are in separate cages?


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 12, 2011)

They are not in separate cages yet I am getting a cafe some time this week hopefull to do that but I am worried they will be lonely since the girls have always been together they are sisters

I am going to try with tiger and coal one more time today last night she was grooming him and snuggling with him but this time he seemed in interested


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 12, 2011)

Once they are bred you will want to definitely separate them before the babies are born. One doe will often kill the others brood it does not matter how close they are to each other before the breeding. Having babies changes them.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 12, 2011)

yes i will be separating them soon i know they can get vary protective but i want their cages next to each other so they will still have contact and not feeling lonely


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 13, 2011)

Put tiger and coal together again tonight and quess what lol he finally got her! He got on she went into a submissive post and he fell over in his side let's hope it took now for the waiting game -Jeopardy music plays-


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 22, 2011)

I bred the girls on the 10th of this month and i was checking mocka out today and i felt a few little balls in her belly whats that?


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 22, 2011)

If they feel like little grapes, Then those are babies!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah but more like blueberries and yay!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 5, 2011)

When are the babies due?:yahoo::weee:arty0002:inkelepht:inkbouce::clapping::running bunny:runningrabbit::rabbithop:bunny18:happyrabbit::headflick:

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tiger has Started pulling out all her fur >.< she was sitting on the shelf and pulling out from everywhere frantically


----------



## lelanatty (Oct 8, 2011)

That's good, hopefully she has made a nest. Let us know


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 8, 2011)

make sure you have an nesting box and also have fur in the box for them babies!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 9, 2011)

i have the nest box in there and she is building in the litter box >.< i keep moving it and she moves it back


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 10, 2011)

Click on it its a video


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 10, 2011)

holy cows! that video is very cool, never seen them move in their bellies!


----------



## Brittany85 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am in the same boat as you right now. My Holland Lop doe is due any day now and I can see the babies moving around. It is amazing!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 11, 2011)

its so neet to watch lol even weirder to fell


----------

